# Marketing concept, please leave opinion



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys 
I'm starting to recruit campus representatives (see RedBull and Flex watches) and was thinking of creating a separate Facebook account for each campus Ex) Positive Surf Reform- Stockton College. From the account they will be encouraged to like the actual Facebook page. My reasoning for doing this is because it will get the brand to more people. The normal facebook page you can't add people on only suggest to your own friends. This way it could create an almost viral (in a good way form of marketing and reach numerous people. I have to make sure that this doesn't violate Facebooks terms first but I just want feedback on what you guys think of this. I have one person who agreed to test run this so I guess I'll let you all know how it works for me.


----------



## briginal (Dec 5, 2011)

Localizing your Facebook page seems like a good idea. It will help create a community and connect like-minded people who believe in the mission of your company. It should also help with SEO. The question is, what are you going to do to get people to join the group? What are your campus reps doing?


----------



## merchster (Mar 16, 2012)

sounds like a legit idea 

the main problem that you might run into is if your fan base is scattered across a number of facebook pages it might make your fan base look smaller and unfortunately no matter how sweet your line is people can be sheep 

also just make sure some sure there are no legal issues with associating a page with a campus , for instance if you have crude designs or discussions hosted on your page with the campus name associated, it could affect the members of your page negatively 

but then again all press is good press right


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

Merchster is right, you're not doing your brand any good if you're making people join OTHER pages. You say your plan is to make them THEN join the main FB page, but you're just giving them more work to do and if they don't unfollow altogether, they'll just stay with the local page (i.e. they'll only like the local page, not both pages).

Plus you're giving YOURSELF more work, because now you have umpteen FB pages to constantly update.


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I figured the only way to see if it works is by trying it. Which I did. I didn't work too great. The local page was not a business page it was a friend page so they did not have to like it just approve the request. I feel like the concept has potential just needs work, maybe another time. Definitely worth the shot though The only way to know is by trial and error


----------

